
Couple called 911, thinking their Roomba was an intruder - gumby
https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/27/us/couple-calls-911-for-robotic-vacuum-intruder-trnd/index.html
======
gramedek
"Police had apprehended the suspect: the couple's brand new robotic vacuum."
gosh... didn't think roombas would become the next era thieves

